# Beautiful but flawed Feeling 286



## Gosporteer (Mar 19, 2007)

Our keeness to buy a 1989 Feeling 286 took a knock when the survey showed damage to the structure supporting the port shrouds. Repairs will be done by the vendor and our surveyor believes she will be a stronger boat for it, but....
I would be interested to hear of any experience, good or bad, with these lightly built cruiser/racers. Comments from friends, and friends of friends, have covered the spectrum...!


----------



## Driver (Mar 19, 2007)

*Oh what a Feeling!*

We owned a 1985 Feeling 920 (known in the US as a Kirie Elite 32). We were quite happy with the boat for almost 5 years of ownership. We recently sold the boat to my sister and the boat surveyed well both times. We had typical little things here and there that needed replacement but we thoroughly enjoyed the boat. She was very responsive seemed to be pretty well built. Of course, you hear all the "my boat is better than your boat" because it's a ______ (fill in the blank). Our old Kirie never showed signs of blisters, delamination, failed hull to keel joint etc.


----------



## aspiegler (Jul 7, 2001)

I have a KIRIE


----------



## aspiegler (Jul 7, 2001)

WHOOPS - I have a Kirie Elite 29 and love the boat. Well designed and not over equiped. Great coastal weekender. Low maintenance for the most part.


----------



## sailor25b (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a 1986 Kirie Elite 346 (same as Feeling 1040) and I love it.
Balanced, responsive, with quality hardware.
This is my second year with her, and I appreciate that she's held up well through the years.


----------



## ceol (Apr 15, 2007)

i just got done taking an Elite 29 from Babylon, NY to Oriental, NC. we did it blue water the entire way, with a short stop in Ocean City, Md for more fuel and corrective provisions. 

it is a very solidly built boat. 

G~


----------

